# مطلوب برنامج Powermill



## الأسكندراني (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أريد برنامج Powermill وقد جربت كل الوصلات الموجودة بالملتقى لكنها جميعا لا تعمل
أرجوا من الزملاء اذا حد يقدر يرفع البرنامج


----------



## majid2009 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

عندك حق يا اخي حتى انا لم اي وصل من وصلات يعمل


----------



## Mohamed Husien (7 أكتوبر 2009)

انا انضم اليكم
اريد برنامج powermill 6 وبشدة لأني احتاجة في مشروع التخرج


----------

